# seen it all now



## hortus (Nov 12, 2005)

i just watched a maggot kill a chinese mantis nymph

haha let me exsplain

i tossed a couple maggots in my chinses cage for dinner and i sprayed it down a little too much cause i didnt want the maggots to drie out and die before the mantids could kill them

well this one mantid grabbed ahold of a big ole maggot and starts wrestling him , the maggot is obviously part crocidile cause it does that alligator roll of death thing. so they wrestle around for a while till the maggot ends up rolling over the mantid into a puddle of water, and it gets stuck and drowns. this is better than pay per veiw i got the WWF in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## Jolt (Nov 12, 2005)

You should have saved him


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 12, 2005)

that's cool, it's good when the underdog gets the victory. who'd have thunk it. super maggot!


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

lol he got his . aparently that mantis was down with the chinese mafia and had some of his homies to get ganster on his umm whatever the rear end of a maggots called.

ive seaperated most out of the 10 gallong into like 4-7 per jar.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

Never heard of feeding maggots to mantids.


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

they love them. looks kinda like miniture crocodile wrestling without the dagerous teeth.

the maggots are acctually bigger than the flies so it kinda works out good


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

Do they go down to the bottom of the cage to get them?


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

a light mist on the walls and the maggots can climb anywhere but the top

remember these are hydei so they are pretty big too


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 13, 2005)

My mantids must have been lame, never touched a maggot before, don't seem to like em


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

hmm i dunno im pretty sure these chinese would eat rocks if they moved . im just lucky the mendica liked them


----------

